# Bedford!



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Dad and I will get there Thur.night and stay till Sunday.
Shooting ymr 13-14


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

rascal said:


> Dad and I will get there Thur.night and stay till Sunday.
> Shooting ymr 13-14


Awesome! 

are you guys staying at a Hotel or the camp ground?


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

when is it?


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=683476&highlight=bedford


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

2wyoming said:


> Awesome!
> 
> are you guys staying at a Hotel or the camp ground?


Staying right there at the shoot .Putting up a tent in the barns.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

rascal said:


> Staying right there at the shoot .Putting up a tent in the barns.


Ill probably do the same.
we camped in the field last year..


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone Else going?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i went to one of the legs dont remeber wat it was called lol. i go to a lot of them and that the only one i dont remeber the name of.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

its only 9 days away!

I cant wait!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

TOMORROW! :darkbeer:


Is anyone else going?


Im leaving Friday night, and shooting saturday, and sunday.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Leaving this evening.

Wish me luck!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

rascal said:


> Dad and I will get there Thur.night and stay till Sunday.
> Shooting ymr 13-14


Im pretty sure i saw you This morning.


But the shoot was great.
I qualified for the worlds, so im happy


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pictures*

View attachment 400556


View attachment 400557


View attachment 400558


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

sweet man looks like you had some fun!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> sweet man looks like you had some fun!!


I had a blast!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I had a blast!


sweet


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i`ll be there not sure what class


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> i`ll be there not sure what class


Be where?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

The worlds


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> The worlds


Did you qualify?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

yup


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> yup


awesome


----------

